# Are Ryanair Vouchers worth giving as a present?



## CN624 (25 Apr 2008)

Just a warning to people out there thinking of getting a Ryanair gift voucher for anyone. I received €200 in Ryanair vouchers as a christmas present for myself and my girlfriend. 

First problem we noticed was that the flights had to be booked within 6 months. If you don't book your flights before then the vouchers are void.

Number two; They only had my name on the vouchers and the vouchers are, you guessed it, non-transferable. Only the person named on the vouchers can use them. 

Number three; The balance of your voucher is non-redeemable. Have 2 €50 vouchers and try to book a flight for €60, Ryanair take a 'tip' of €40. 

Number four; Try to book a flight. Go on I dare you. You can't use the voucher on the website. You have to use the phone number listed on the website, 0818303030. That doesn't work. Or you can use the alternative number that doesn't work either. So you can call their head office and listen to a message tell you to call the number you have already tried or wait on line until an operator comes available. So I waited. And waited.  For twenty minutes. The when I finally spoke to someone she told me you can't book on this line you need to use 0818303030. When I told her that number doesn't work she said 'Thats because its the one on the website'. Yes, it is. The one that doessn't work. I was then told to call the UK line. 

Now before Clubman gets all 'terms and conditions' on me, number 1 to 3 are all listed as restrictions in the T&C. Although if someone is buying a gift voucher they might assume there is a certain amount of flexibility. But they should check. 
Number 4 is not acceptable. They seem to make it deliberately difficult to use the vouchers. Surely they should be able to accept vouchers online as well? Would it be cynical to suggest that a high percentage of vouchers never get used due to the restrictions and difficulities in making a booking?

This isn't an anti-Ryanair rant, I've used Ryanair for years and expect only to be flown from a-b and charged for it. 

My point being if you are getting a present for someone you might like to choose something more useful. Like a pair of socks.


----------



## paddi22 (25 Apr 2008)

Yeah I had a similar problem. Was thrilled to get the vouchers but have had nothing but hassle trying to book the flights! They really screw your over with terms and conditions!


----------



## CN624 (29 Apr 2008)

And now they are increasing the baggage charge.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Apr 2008)

CN624 said:


> My point being if you are getting a present for someone you might like to choose something more useful. Like a pair of socks.


Or cash which is better than any sort of voucher in my opinion due to the lack of consumer rights in relation to the latter.



paddi22 said:


> Yeah I had a similar problem. Was thrilled to get the vouchers but have had nothing but hassle trying to book the flights! They really screw your over with terms and conditions!


Not if you or the voucher purchaser reads them in the first place?


----------



## CN624 (29 Apr 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Not if you or the voucher purchase reads them in the first place?



What kept you so long??


----------

